#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Ruby on Rails...IS it really important?

## Shana

Recently when i was fishing in GitHub for a project to work on, I came across a project asking for contribution from those who're good in Ruby on Rails. 
As a learner, I've heard of it few times, but now it made me think whether it has some really good features...
Any idea? :Confused:

----------


## Medusa

I also heard about ruby nowadays it becomes trend sorry i also don't about rail. ruby has simple and specific features.
My 10 Favorite Things About the Ruby Language
you can go through this link surely have a quick and brief ideas about it.

----------

